# Question about new reg.



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 11, 2008)

> H1a2) The selected number of puzzles per competitor must be kept secret until the start of the event.


Why?



Just a side note:


> B2d1) The competitor must remove the cover from the puzzle, after starting the timer.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2008)

I think it's to stop cubers from going overboard and adding 10 cubes on just to beat "that other guy" or something. The numbers are getting pretty big, and it takes a long time for anyone to do it. That's my assumption.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 11, 2008)

Ahh, well that makes sense.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 11, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> > B2d1) The competitor must remove the cover from the puzzle, after starting the timer.



What?! You mean you have to remove the black box that covers the cube? That's going to take off like half a second to your time! Well that hurts me because it takes me like 5 seconds to actually start turning the cube after I pick it up (I stink at picking up the cube )

Also, I don't want to get off topic, but the rules also say that you can't bring a cube that is lubricated or is sanded. Why is that? Is it because some cubes that are lubricated/sanded are better than others? And if that's the case, then how do people's cubes move so fast? Is it because they break it in (are you allowed to break it in)? Or they use a DIY or what? I see people cutting corners and moving their fingers like crazy and I can't imagine that with a cube that's not lubricated... (I've never tried a DIY so I don't know about that)


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > > B2d1) The competitor must remove the cover from the puzzle, after starting the timer.
> ...


That is for BLD. This rules totally makes sense.



> Also, I don't want to get off topic, but the rules also say that you can't bring a cube that is lubricated or is sanded. Why is that? Is it because some cubes that are lubricated/sanded are better than others? And if that's the case, then how do people's cubes move so fast? Is it because they break it in (are you allowed to break it in)? Or they use a DIY or what? I see people cutting corners and moving their fingers like crazy and I can't imagine that with a cube that's not lubricated... (I've never tried a DIY so I don't know about that)


Where does it say that? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 11, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Also, I don't want to get off topic, but the rules also say that you can't bring a cube that is lubricated or is sanded.



Umm....thisis the rule: "Puzzles may be made smoother internally by sanding or using any lubricant."

It explicitly says you can.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2008)

The first part kind of confused me. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Pedro (Apr 11, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> The first part kind of confused me. Care to elaborate?



which first part? about removing the cover?

it will be like that:

judge puts cube covered on table
competitor places hands on timer
competitor takes hands from time, remove cover and start memorising


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 11, 2008)

Knock the cover over rather than pick it up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah; I was trying it today with the 3x3x3 BLD scrambles for the weekly competition. I decided that competitions are going to be fun now with covers flying all over the room as people start their attempts. It should be a great show!

I also have a feeling that organizers are going to have to have a bunch of spare covers to replace the ones that break. 

(Not that it matters at my speed how fast I get the cover off, but I still can't resist doing it as fast as I can.)

Realistically, though, probably the best way to do this will be to remove the cover with one hand (gently) while grabbing the cube with the other hand by the bottom corners, so you can immediately lift the cube up and start memorizing. Then there won't be a need for flying covers. But flying covers might be a fun show.


----------



## shelley (Apr 11, 2008)

The plastic box covers probably wouldn't be good for BLDing, as they take slightly longer to remove, and not every competition has them. We usually just use the competitor's score sheet as a cover. That should be easy enough to remove without the front row spectators having to worry about flying projectiles. (Although I agree, that would be funny. Especially if we coordinated a bunch of BLDers to start at the same time )


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> That should be easy enough to remove without the front row spectators having to worry about flying projectiles. (Although I agree, that would be funny. Especially if we coordinated a bunch of BLDers to start at the same time )


Hey, I want to make them worry!
So much that they complain to the WCA to remove the rule.


----------



## shelley (Apr 11, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > That should be easy enough to remove without the front row spectators having to worry about flying projectiles. (Although I agree, that would be funny. Especially if we coordinated a bunch of BLDers to start at the same time )
> ...



Okay. We will make sure to use blunt heavy objects as cube covers at Santa Ana and Berkeley.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



That's funny. When I was doing my solves this morning, I was using the "shell" of my relatively new "pentathlon cube" (http://www.discountables.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=69&=SID, my parents gave me one for my birthday), which is a big chunky wooden box. Maybe you could just get a bunch of those. They should do some serious damage.

(By the way, I still haven't solved the pentathlon cube yet. I must admit I haven't tried very much, though.)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > The first part kind of confused me. Care to elaborate?
> ...




No, this.

H1a2) The selected number of puzzles per competitor must be kept secret until the start of the event.


----------



## shelley (Apr 11, 2008)

That's for multi-BLD. Each competitor specifies how many cubes they will attempt, but the number will not be made public until the event actually starts. Presumably this will prevent situations like "Well if he's doing 6 I'm going to do 7!" and encourage multi-BLDers to attempt what they feel is a reasonable representation of their abilities rather than trying to one-up someone else, which is not only silly but wastes time as well.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ohhh. I forgot to see which part of the regs it was in. Didn't realize it was for blindsolves. I was so confused.

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



I really want to see this put into effect. Spectator's will show up wearing helmets and body armor. Maybe people will finally see cubing as a sport because you can get injured. What if you just happen to throw the cover off and knock out Alexander Yu or Simpei Araki? Would that be a +2 penalty or what?


----------



## Jai (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the idea behind the taking the cover off yourself rule was to enforce one of the other rules, that say that the audience has to be a certain distance away from the competitors. The audience can choose to disobey this rule, but in doing so, will get whacked by a cube cover 

Edit: Speaking of cube covers, imagine what if would look like if WE were the ones being covered, not the cube. That'd be hilarious XD


----------



## gogozerg (Apr 11, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> > H1a2) The selected number of puzzles per competitor must be kept secret until the start of the event.
> 
> 
> Why?


There were two possibilities:
- Let people know before and allow them to make a decision based on what others decided. It's unfair if only a few of them know what others do. And you can change your mind when you know. This would lead to a round of iterative and strategic negociation!
- Keep it secret.



> Just a side note:
> 
> 
> > B2d1) The competitor must remove the cover from the puzzle, after starting the timer.


This way, we make sure every bit of inspection is included in the time.
People followed this new rule today at the French championship. Everything went fine, no cover flying above heads.

Gilles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> > Just a side note:
> >
> >
> > > B2d1) The competitor must remove the cover from the puzzle, after starting the timer.
> ...



Nice performances there! It doesn't appear the new rule hurt times very much. Lots of personal bests and a NR.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2008)

LMAO, this thread became very funny over night, I have you to thank for that Mr. Hughey


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 12, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > > H1a2) The selected number of puzzles per competitor must be kept secret until the start of the event.
> ...





WCA Regulations said:


> Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	'Best of x'	'Best of x'


I've seen several European comps with "Best of 2." How does this rule apply here for the second round?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 12, 2008)

They should make it a +2 if you break it lol


----------



## cubes (Apr 12, 2008)

i don't understand why the competitor must remove the puzzle cover after starting the timer


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2008)

That regulation pertains to BLD. This way, there's little interaction between the judge and the competitor. There have been issues before, and this is designed to fix that.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 13, 2008)

Bryan said:


> pcwiz said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I don't want to get off topic, but the rules also say that you can't bring a cube that is lubricated or is sanded.
> ...



Whoops sorry. I spent like 10 minutes reading over the entire rules, and I saw that one. I guess I was reading to fast (I read like 100 pages per 60 minutes) and thought it said it CANNOT be make smoother by sanding or using any lubricant. Sorry guys - I was being stupid. (Although I read the rule like 5 times...:confused Well I read it from the website regulations and it does said you are allowed to. If you think I'm stupid, go ahead, say that, I'm just apologizing, and nobody's perfect 



cubes said:


> i don't understand why the competitor must remove the puzzle cover after starting the timer



This makes sense for blindfold solves, because in a blindfold solve, you're not given an inspection time. The amount of time you memorize how to solve the cube AND solving the cube is your total blindfold time. So the judges don't want people to try to memorize the cube before the timer starts.


----------



## keemy (Apr 13, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > pcwiz said:
> ...




Please, PLEASE, just do us all a favor and go ****ing kill yourself...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > pcwiz said:
> ...


10 minutes to read 5 times?
How did you read "CANNOT" going fast if you had found that sentence? Wouldn't you have paused and read correctly?
THINK CORRECTLY!
I started searching "lubr"... and Firefox already found the correct line.
HOW ABOUT LOOKING IN THE CORRECT ARTICLE FIRST?

Also note that the regs would only use "must" or "may" in such a sentece, not "can."

Are you really sorry?
If you want some of us to forgive you, stop posting things like "i heard X fact, and I think Y about it, so you should definitely do/believe Z (but I'm not so sure because I'm a beginner, though you should still trust me)."


----------



## shelley (Apr 14, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> pcwiz said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



I think he meant he read through the entire regulations document in 10 minutes. It's funny that you're berating him about reading comprehension when you practically just made the same mistake.



keemy said:


> Please, PLEASE, just do us all a favor and go ****ing kill yourself...



Come on, we all make stupid mistakes (though usually we're able to discover them when we check 5 times). No need for flames.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 14, 2008)

Please don't make this place like the Yahoo Speedcubing group.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> I think he meant he read through the entire regulations document in 10 minutes. It's funny that you're berating him about reading comprehension when you practically just made the same mistake.


Well, he was ambiguous. I went by the first thing I interpreted. Also, it's easier to misread that part 5 times while reading the whole regs 5 times, rather than misreading that sentence 5 times in a row.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 15, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I think he meant he read through the entire regulations document in 10 minutes. It's funny that you're berating him about reading comprehension when you practically just made the same mistake.
> ...



I'm sorry for making a dumb mistake okay? Everybody makes mistakes, and you've probably made dumb ones too. Also, everybody has a different reading style, and I don't usually read the first few words in a sentence, because I like reading fast. Everybody is different okay? Also, I was apologizing, and I didn't intend people to make fun of me. Can we get over with this? It was just an apology! 



shelley said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > Please, PLEASE, just do us all a favor and go ****ing kill yourself...
> ...



Thank your very much shelly. At least I know someone who understands that nobody's perfect.

Also, Lucas Garron, why have you been so mean to me all of a sudden? You've said things like this 3+ times. I know their true, but can you give a person a break? I don't know about you, but I'm empathetic, and I don't TRY to be mean to people. It's like you hate me.... Everybody has their differences and stupid mistakes, just accept it! If you noticed, this is the first forum I've ever been to (I've said this before) and I already said that I'm not the smartest person around! Seriously, try not to be mean next time. You hurt my feelings!  (seriously you did hurt my feelings)


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the point Lucas was getting at is there are tons of people on forums who simply don't bother to proofread, spell check, or write stuff that even makes sense. When they get corrected time after time and don't change, "Sorry" kind of ends up losing it's meaning. Every day, wake up, and while you're walking down the hall, lean against the side of the wall and walk all the way down. Make sure you bump a picture and have it fall. When your mom asks about it, just tell her you're sorry. Do it again the next morning. Then do it again after that. Make sure you tell her "Sorry" every time.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 15, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Also, Lucas Garron, why have you been so mean to me all of a sudden? You've said things like this 3+ times. I know their true, but can you give a person a break? I don't know about you, but I'm empathetic, and I don't TRY to be mean to people. It's like you hate me.... Everybody has their differences and stupid mistakes, just accept it! If you noticed, this is the first forum I've ever been to (I've said this before) and I already said that I'm not the smartest person around! Seriously, try not to be mean next time. You hurt my feelings!  (seriously you did hurt my feelings)


Well, okay, the first time you mentioned it was a little less deliberate than I might have made it seem with my caps. However, your claim of rereading the regs so often -but _still_ not interpreting them- correctly was a little upsetting: I corresponded it to your general tendency to make recommendations on unreliable information (and thus providing more unreliable information).

Also, I have even less tolerance for this on the speedcubing sub-forum than the beginners' sub-forum. What if every fourth thread involved a legitimate blunder and apology?


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 15, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> pcwiz said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Lucas Garron, why have you been so mean to me all of a sudden? You've said things like this 3+ times. I know their true, but can you give a person a break? I don't know about you, but I'm empathetic, and I don't TRY to be mean to people. It's like you hate me.... Everybody has their differences and stupid mistakes, just accept it! If you noticed, this is the first forum I've ever been to (I've said this before) and I already said that I'm not the smartest person around! Seriously, try not to be mean next time. You hurt my feelings!  (seriously you did hurt my feelings)
> ...



Okay about my reading, I will say this one last time. I usually read the last part of the sentence as they usually have the meaning of the sentence in it, and I want to read it fast. So I was only rereading the key words, and I forgot to read the rest of a sentence. It's habit - I can't help it. Also, when I said 5 times, I was exaggerating, more like 2 times - and that only the last part. Finally, can we end this argument now? I'm getting tired. Please don't respond to this, as I want to get it over with. Just understand what I'm trying to say!

Okay, fine I'll back off on the speed cubing forums. I was usually that way, until I found some interest. 9/10 of the time I don't even know what you guys are talking about so...


----------

